# According to the stats, Yao really does have an appalling supporting cast



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

As if we needed to be told.

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_ALL_PER.htm

Of all players listed (I'm not sure what the criteria are, but it could be games played, as Yao only recently made it on there), Ryan Bowen is dead last in scoring efficiency (TS%). 185th out of 185. Not only is he last, but Jason Collins, who is second-last, has a TS% that is over 9% higher. To put that in perspective, that is greater than the difference between Luther Head's and Yao's scoring efficiencies. Yao is 13th in the league, Head 142nd. 

Keeping Head company are Bogans at 140 and Howard at 147. Alston is a little further down at 160. Remember, this is out of 185 players.

No other Rockets have qualified.

Edit: I forgot about Wesley, who is an impressive 54th in TS%. However, he is 164th in PER.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ouch. Watching them play is painful enough.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

the TS% is deceiving though, Josh Childress is #2 and a bunch of great scorers are ranked below 100 like Vince Carter and Tim Duncan just to name a few

But yes, Ryan Bowen is undoubtably THE worse player in the league


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> the TS% is deceiving though, Josh Childress is #2 and a bunch of great scorers are ranked below 100 like Vince Carter and Tim Duncan just to name a few
> 
> *But yes, Ryan Bowen is undoubtably THE worse player in the league*


Hard to emagine in a leauge with Olowokandi, and C. Mhim in the leauge


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice find (well, not really) Hakeem.

None of the starters have +ve roland ratings besides Yao. Rafer and Juwan are destroyed by opponents. I want to see how Rafer's production is when he plays with McGrady as opposed to without him. He really seemed alot more comfortable with McGrady on the floor, and that's the only reason I haven't called for his head yet. Still, he's one of the worst defenders in the NBA. Bites on every fake, makes way too many unneccessary movements and gets demolished by the smallest of picks. I get angry just watching him play defense.

<table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td colspan="3" bgcolor="#0000ff"><center>*Production*</center></td> <td colspan="3" bgcolor="#ff0000"><center>*On Court/Off Court*</center></td> <td bgcolor="#ffcc00"><center>*Roland*</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#33cc33"> <td><center>*Player*</center></td> <td><center>*Min*</center></td> <td><center>*Own*</center></td> <td><center>*Opp*</center></td> <td><center>*Net*</center></td> <td><center>*On*</center></td> <td><center>*Off*</center></td> <td><center>*Net*</center></td> <td bgcolor="#ffcc00"><center>*Rating*</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Ming</td> <td><center> 51%</center></td> <td><center> 27.8</center></td> <td><center> 12.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +15.4</center></td> <td><center> +2.8</center></td> <td><center> -6.1</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +9.0</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> +13.6</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> McGrady</td> <td><center> 49%</center></td> <td><center> 23.7</center></td> <td><center> 14.1</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +9.6</center></td> <td><center> +1.7</center></td> <td><center> -4.6</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +6.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> +8.6</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Hayes</td> <td><center> 11%</center></td> <td><center> 17.9</center></td> <td><center> 14.9</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +2.9</center></td> <td><center> +5.7</center></td> <td><center> -2.5</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +8.1</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> +4.4</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Swift</td> <td><center> 34%</center></td> <td><center> 15.8</center></td> <td><center> 15.4</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +0.4</center></td> <td><center> -3.7</center></td> <td><center> -0.4</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -3.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -0.7</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Bogans</td> <td><center> 22%</center></td> <td><center> 10.7</center></td> <td><center> 13.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -2.6</center></td> <td><center> -2.2</center></td> <td><center> -1.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -0.9</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -2.1</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Alston</td> <td><center> 59%</center></td> <td><center> 13.7</center></td> <td><center> 16.9</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -3.1</center></td> <td><center> -2.1</center></td> <td><center> -0.8</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -1.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -2.6</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Mutombo</td> <td><center> 23%</center></td> <td><center> 13.1</center></td> <td><center> 15.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -2.2</center></td> <td><center> -4.7</center></td> <td><center> -0.6</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -4.1</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -2.7</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Head</td> <td><center> 56%</center></td> <td><center> 11.4</center></td> <td><center> 16.6</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -5.2</center></td> <td><center> -0.6</center></td> <td><center> -2.7</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +2.0</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -3.1</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Wesley</td> <td><center> 61%</center></td> <td><center> 11.0</center></td> <td><center> 16.5</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -5.5</center></td> <td><center> -1.5</center></td> <td><center> -1.6</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> +0.1</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -3.9</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Brunson</td> <td><center> 5%</center></td> <td><center> 8.7</center></td> <td><center> 16.0</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -7.3</center></td> <td><center> -2.5</center></td> <td><center> -1.5</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -1.0</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -5.5</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Howard</td> <td><center> 63%</center></td> <td><center> 13.2</center></td> <td><center> 17.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -4.1</center></td> <td><center> -5.3</center></td> <td><center> +5.0</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -10.2</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -5.9</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Frahm</td> <td><center> 3%</center></td> <td><center> 11.3</center></td> <td><center> 20.6</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -9.3</center></td> <td><center> -9.5</center></td> <td><center> -1.3</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -8.2</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -9.0</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> Bowen</td> <td><center> 17%</center></td> <td><center> 4.4</center></td> <td><center> 16.1</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -11.8</center></td> <td><center> -8.5</center></td> <td><center> -0.1</center></td> <td bgcolor="#efefef"><center> -8.4</center></td> <td bgcolor="#99ff00"><center> -10.8</center></td></tr></tbody> </table> 

Updated 4/5


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Nice find (well, not really) Hakeem.
> 
> None of the starters have +ve roland ratings besides Yao. Rafer and Juwan are destroyed by opponents. I want to see how Rafer's production is when he plays with McGrady as opposed to without him. He really seemed alot more comfortable with McGrady on the floor, and that's the only reason I haven't called for his head yet. Still, he's one of the worst defenders in the NBA. Bites on every fake, makes way too many unneccessary movements and gets demolished by the smallest of picks. I get angry just watching him play defense.
> 
> ...



what was mike james's rating last year with the rockets?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

seeing that chart just makes me more irritated that Chuck doesn't get more minutes... sigh... must let the negative feelings flow out of the system... bigger sigh.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

arrgh... yao needs to collect his pts and rebounds...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> what was mike james's rating last year with the rockets?


It was +9.6.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> the TS% is deceiving though, Josh Childress is #2 and a bunch of great scorers are ranked below 100 like Vince Carter and Tim Duncan just to name a few


Carter and Duncan can be excused because they often have to create their own shots. Alston, Bogans, Head, Wesley and Howard, on the other hand, mostly just have to shoot when open. 

You're right, though. TS% doesn't tell you how good a player is. But PER is good as a rough measure. Unsurprisingly, our guys have horrible PERs, too. Alston is the best at 124th in the league. The rest fall between him and Bowen, who is now 188th (out of 188, of course). Alston's PER is 12.9, Bowen's 4.1. The theoretical average for the league, including both bench players and starters, is 15. Yao's is 26.1. I remember seeing T-Mac on there before he went out for good -- 24.3, which put him in the top 20. Which is quite impressive considering the fact that he was playing injured and had a few 3-18 games when he tried to rush back.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Yao's is 26.1


That puts him 8th in the league. And there are 117 places between Yao and the next Rocket, Alston. I think that that is the most for any team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

the season is painful enough you dont need to rub it in lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> It was +9.6.


Ouch..that sucks


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ouch..that sucks


 And right now on the Raptors his on/off is +3.3. Alston's is -2/6.

Yeah, I'm rubbing it in all right.


----------

